# Any fish suggestion for a 5 gal tank?



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello everyone! My friend just gave me a 5-gal tank last week. He's also a fish hobbiest but realized he doesn't need anymore the tank. Just want to ask you what type of fish I may have for the new tank. The tank is already completely set up now. Just need what fish to put in. :fish: 

I've been also a fish hobbiest for long now. I have 2 flowerhorns, 5 shubunkins, 3 orandas, and 3 fantails. Now, I think I would like to have small types of fishes for the 5gal tank. maybe like tetras or barb? I want fish that doesnt grow that big like my others and fish that can be added in numbers. any suggestion that you may give will be much appreciated. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

bettas or mosquitofish. maybe killies?

It all depends on what equiptment you have, and how much time and money you are prepared to spend on it.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks micstarz!!! But im not yet familiar with the fish youve said. any website you can recommend so i can chesk on them there?

How many of them can i put in the 5 gal tank?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquahobby.com/e_gallery.php and maybe http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Other Stuff.htm


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Love the Killifish!! Almost like a betta family.
Beautiful!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Killiefish are not like bettas. And there are a lot of different killies (Where's Larry-T when you need him?  ) SOme killies would work but others need more room. Endlers are a good choice also.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Check out Heterandria formosa. Neat little fish. One of the smallest fish in the world..


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

ron v said:


> Check out Heterandria formosa. Neat little fish. One of the smallest fish in the world..


My buddy has 7 of them. Cute little fish but can be hard to find.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

You may be able to get a small school of neons and possibly a few ghost shrimp. Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but I have neons in a 10 gal.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wood shrimp?

you need a site recomended to you? ytou are already there! 
http://www.fishforums.com 

Yep mosquitofish I agree with you ron v


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Thanks everyone!!!* I've checked on bettas and I think I'll have one! They look interesting and seems to be easily taken cared. Correct me if im wrong...

I'll inform you all if i have one or maybe post the pict. Thanks again!!!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a fairly large coloney of het. formosa in a 5 gal tank. Started with 7 and it just kinda grew from there. I mostly use my 5 gal tanks as quaranteen tanks, hospital tanks and "spitting" tanks, however you do have quite a bit to choose from.

You could go with guppies but only either males or females, as suggested above endlers would also be a good choice however they are much like guppies in that once they start producing they don't stop. A single betta would be nice, neons or black neons would also be a nice choice as thier bio load is pretty small. As for killies you would have several species to choose from. A. splendopleure, F. gardeneri, A. australes (not sure if I have gotten the spelling correct on the killies) but these are all "easy" beginner type killies. You might even think of doing the tiny dwarf african frogs. Maybe a tiny community with a couple of oto's and some neons or perhaps switch out the otos for 3 pygmy cories. You really have lots of choices just remember if you go with livebearers (guppies, endlers or het. formosas) that they will breed, meaning you'll need to upgrade or find homes for lots of baby fish eventually.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Heterandria formosa<--- they are so tiny can barely see them.
I like the ADF myself


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

*THANKS EVERYONE!!!* Ive checked on all the fish that you've suggested and they all look good to take care. I liked the livebearers but dnt want to add another aquarium if baby fish comes. got too many aquariums already to take care...hehehe! Ive already bought one blue betta and he looks just great! He suits what I want. Simple to take care. Hope it goes that way...Thanks again!!!


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

guppies
but make them the same sex if youre going to get them because they breed alot and you will need to move the babies or the tank will get full.


----------

